# Cooking help



## Kailani7727 (May 18, 2015)

So I have this recipe I wanna try

http://www.dcicheeseco.com/recipes/amish-blue-cheese-chicken-chorizo-burger-raspberry-onion-jam

The recipe calls for raspberry preserves I only have cherry preserves. Since they are in the same family will it come out alright in ur opinions???

Btw I don't have any raspberries either Lolz but everything else I do.


----------



## ninawilliam89 (Aug 3, 2016)

I also have tried cooking. I go online and look for recipes. I was introduced to cookingonline, but it's not what I need


----------

